# Lowrance Echolot Empfehlung



## JerkJohn (6. April 2015)

Moin Jungs,


Da ich mir ein kleines 3,7m GFK Boot geholt habe, benötige ich ein Echolot.
Eig gehe ich zur Zeit bevorzugt auf Hecht. Da würde normalerweise ein einfacher Tiefenmesser reichen. (Dachte so an Lowrance Elite 3x)
Jedoch möchte ich mir nicht nächstes Jahr ein neues kaufen müssen, weil ich was besseres will bzw die Funktionen nicht reichen. 
Deshalb schaue ich gerade in die Richtung Lowrance Elite 4x chirp.

Gibt es denn in diesem Preisrichtung ein vergleichbares Echolot mit ähnlichen bzw evtl noch besseren Funktionen oder ist lowrance dort unangefochten.

DANKE im voraus|wavey:


----------



## Dingsi (13. April 2015)

*AW: Lowrance Echolot Empfehlung*

Schau dir mal die kleinen von Raymarine an. Könnte ne Alternative für dich sein.

Was möchtest du anlegen?


----------



## Carper95 (13. April 2015)

*AW: Lowrance Echolot Empfehlung*

Ich fische seit letztem Jahr mit dem Lowrance Elite 3x und bin vollstens zufrieden damit 

Kommt halt darauf an was du erwartest bzw brauchst.
Ich benutz es beim Karpfenangeln um meine Spots zu finden wie Sandbänke zB und um eine vorstellung der tiefe und wassertemperatur zu bekommen und dafür reicht es

Was genau erwartest du denn von deinem Echolot?


Lg 
Phil#h


----------



## JerkJohn (14. April 2015)

*AW: Lowrance Echolot Empfehlung*

Ich wollte bis max 200€ gehen

Will halt wissen beim Bootsangeln (Spin, wobbler, ab und an schleppen)wissen wie tief es ist und wie der Grund beschaffen ist.

Evtl auch mal vertikal auf Zander 


Erkennt man mit einem farbigen Echo die bodenstruktur besser bzw die Beschaffenheit 
Also ob Kraut Schlamm Sand oder fest 
Und ob sich das chirp lohnt oder evtl doch nichts taugt für knapp 100€ mehr


----------



## allegoric (14. April 2015)

*AW: Lowrance Echolot Empfehlung*

Der Vorposter hatte Recht. Das 3x (ehemals das Lowrance 4x) reicht vollkommen für deine Art von Analyse. Mit 4x siehst es halt noch detailreicher, aber du wirst nicht mehr Informationen entnehmen können. Als ich noch das 4er Elite hatte (damals noch ohne Chirp) war dieses gleichwertig mit dem heutigen 3er und das hat für Bodenstruktur etc. vollkommen ausgereicht. Mir fehlte nur die Kartenfunktion, darum bin ich nun beim elite 5 chirp gelandet.


----------



## JerkJohn (14. April 2015)

*AW: Lowrance Echolot Empfehlung*

Also lohnt sich das Chirp eurer Meinung nach nicht?

Bei den 3x habe ich Angst das der Display zu klein ist 
Was sagt ihr, reicht er aus?


Mal ein Preis/Leistungsvergleich:

3x. 135€
4x  hdi 180€
4x chirp 210€

Habe nur Angst das wenn ich mir das 3x hole das ich evtl schnell unzufrieden bin zwecks fröße und Funktionen


----------



## allegoric (15. April 2015)

*AW: Lowrance Echolot Empfehlung*

Nuja gut, da hast du natürlich Recht mit der Größe. Aber du hast mit 200 € im Echolotbereich nicht viel Auswahl. Es muss ja nicht Lowrance sein, es gibt viel mehr Hersteller und das was du als Anforderung formuliert hast, kann jedes Echolot darstellen.

Ich habe nicht Chirp als nutzlos hingestellt, im Gegenteil für meine Angelei finde ich die Technik fantastisch, aber um Bodenhärte, Tiefe und Temperatur bestimmen zu können, brauchst es nicht. Aber Farbe würde ich immer mitnehmen.


----------



## Daniel SN (15. April 2015)

*AW: Lowrance Echolot Empfehlung*

Mein Tipp den ich geben kann sorg dafür das du ein möglichst großes Display hast. Gibt nichts schlimmeres als nicht genau alles auf einem Blick zu haben.Deswegen wird das Elite7HDi auch hoffentlich bald gegen ein HDS12 getauscht. Und interessant könnte auch ein Plotter für dich sein um wirklich Spots anfahren zu können. Oder gar eine Gewässerkarte sich anzeigen zu lassen.
 Wenn du lange viel Freude mit einem Echo haben willst dann würde ich noch 1-2 Monate sparen.


----------



## forest27 (15. April 2015)

*AW: Lowrance Echolot Empfehlung*

Wer auf dem Display eines Elite 7 nichts erkennen kann der sollte sich eine Brille kaufen und kein HDS12 !


----------



## Daniel SN (15. April 2015)

*AW: Lowrance Echolot Empfehlung*

Das hast du missverstanden...
 Ich erstelle eigene Gewässerkarten und somit setze ich diese auch ein!
 Und der 7Zoll Monitor ist mir dafür nur zu klein geworden.
 Denn wenn Karte, Echo und Downscan angezeigt werden ist nicht mehr viel zu erkennen.
 Deshalb das größere Gerät.
 Und momentan arbeite ich mit Overlay um das Problem einzugrenzen.
 Desweiteren brauch ich auch ein etwas größeres Display für die vertikal sowie pelagische Angelei.


----------



## JerkJohn (15. April 2015)

*AW: Lowrance Echolot Empfehlung*

Na die Spots würde ich einfach im Handy abspeichern 
Weil ansonsten kostet der Spaß gleich mal 300€+

Na bei was für einer angeltechnik benötigt man Chirp?

Da ich auch regelmäßig tauchen gehe wäre es sicher manchmal interessant mit chirp zu schauen ob es sich lohnt dort mal reinzugehen oder ob dort nur öder Boden ist

Habt ihr eine Empfehlung von anderen Herstellern??


----------



## Daniel SN (15. April 2015)

*AW: Lowrance Echolot Empfehlung*

Zu Chirp kann ich dir leider nicht viel sagen außer das das Bild klarer und deutlicher sein soll...
 Gut mit Handy mag es auch gehen nur auf dem Echo siehst du genau wo du bist. Es sei denn du hast Navionics+ Europe auf deinem Handy. (nette Spielerei)
 Als Taucher würde ich mich definitiv für ein gerät mit Downscan entscheiden aber das ist ja zum Glück schon integriert.


----------



## JerkJohn (19. April 2015)

*AW: Lowrance Echolot Empfehlung*

Ich wollte mir eben ein Elite 4x Chrip bestellen.

Jetzt ist mir aber aufgefallen es gibt 2 verschiedene Geber.
83/200 455/800 kHz und 50/200 455/800 kHz

Weiß jemand ob es einen großen Unterschied macht und welcher das wäre?
Die Chirp-Funktion arbeitet ja über einen Freqeunzbereich und nicht nur über eine Frequenz, von daher könnte ich mir vorstellen das es evtl Auswirkungen hat.
Nur welche??


----------



## Seewolf 01 (19. April 2015)

*AW: Lowrance Echolot Empfehlung*

der 83/200 ist richtig für flaches Wasser und der
50/200 ist für tiefes Wasser-Norwegen


----------



## JerkJohn (19. April 2015)

*AW: Lowrance Echolot Empfehlung*

Danke Seewolf 01 (y)

Ich brauche kein Meeresecholot
Hab jetzt den 83/200Geber genommen


----------



## Daniel SN (19. April 2015)

*AW: Lowrance Echolot Empfehlung*

Damit hast alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## Kietze (21. April 2015)

*AW: Lowrance Echolot Empfehlung*

ich habe mir jetzt das elite 4 geholt, Karten bekommt man im OSM Bereich, falls man nicht auf die Navionics karten zurückgreifen möchte.

Ich werde das Gerät am ersten Mai auf Rügen testen und bin auf die Downscan funktion äußerst gespannt.


----------



## hxxnz_xttx (21. April 2015)

*AW: Lowrance Echolot Empfehlung*

Ich will einmal etwas ketzerisch sein:
Bei den Smartphones ist der 5´Bildschirm Standard, in der Tendenz wächst er aber  weiter. In der Autonavigation sind wir längst über die 3- 4 Zoll Anzeige hinaus.  Und wir Angler diskutieren darüber, ob ein 3´Bildschirm reicht und besser ein 4´Gerät angeschafft werden soll? 
Unabhängig von der Detailfülle, ist der Betrachtungsabstand bei einem Echolot um einiges größer als bei der Handy Nutzung. Das spricht auch nicht gerade für eine Entscheidung zugunsten eines kleinen Bildschirms. Bleibt das Preisargument, dem ich aber auch nicht so richtig folgen kann. Für um die 250 Euro bekommt man bereits erstklassige 5´Geräte, sogar mit hochauflösendem Bildschirm. neuestes Beispiel: Humminbird Helix 5 (800 x 480). Welchen Sinn macht ein Chirp Gerät, wenn die Anzeige, die die Vorteile dieser Technik ja darstellen soll, nur etwas größer ist als meine Armbanduhr?
Ich meine : 5 Zoll ist die Untergrenze bei der Anschaffung eines Echolotes mit einem guten Kompromiss zwischen Bildschirmgröße, Detaildarstellung und Sichtbarkeit.


----------



## KarstenK (23. April 2015)

*AW: Lowrance Echolot Empfehlung*



heinz_otto schrieb:


> Ich will einmal etwas ketzerisch sein:
> Bei den Smartphones ist der 5´Bildschirm Standard, in der Tendenz wächst er aber weiter. In der Autonavigation sind wir längst über die 3- 4 Zoll Anzeige hinaus. Und wir Angler diskutieren darüber, ob ein 3´Bildschirm reicht und besser ein 4´Gerät angeschafft werden soll?
> Unabhängig von der Detailfülle, ist der Betrachtungsabstand bei einem Echolot um einiges größer als bei der Handy Nutzung. Das spricht auch nicht gerade für eine Entscheidung zugunsten eines kleinen Bildschirms. Bleibt das Preisargument, dem ich aber auch nicht so richtig folgen kann. Für um die 250 Euro bekommt man bereits erstklassige 5´Geräte, sogar mit hochauflösendem Bildschirm. neuestes Beispiel: Humminbird Helix 5 (800 x 480). Welchen Sinn macht ein Chirp Gerät, wenn die Anzeige, die die Vorteile dieser Technik ja darstellen soll, nur etwas größer ist als meine Armbanduhr?
> Ich meine : 5 Zoll ist die Untergrenze bei der Anschaffung eines Echolotes mit einem guten Kompromiss zwischen Bildschirmgröße, Detaildarstellung und Sichtbarkeit.



Moin,
 dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. Habe mir das Elite 7 gegönnt weil es einfach vom Bildschirm her größer ist. Und bin vollends zufrieden. Ist aber auch nicht gerade ein Schnäppchen.


----------



## ODS-homer (23. April 2015)

*AW: Lowrance Echolot Empfehlung*



JerkJohn schrieb:


> (Dachte so an Lowrance Elite 3x)


bin damit voll zufrieden, selbst im automatik-modus werden bodenstruktur, tiefe und fischsicheln zuverlässig angezeigt.


----------



## hxxnz_xttx (23. April 2015)

*AW: Lowrance Echolot Empfehlung*



ODS-homer schrieb:


> bin damit voll zufrieden, selbst im automatik-modus werden bodenstruktur, tiefe und fischsicheln zuverlässig angezeigt.



Sei mir nicht böse aber die Krux bei der Sache ist immer der Vergleich, der in den meisten Fällen nicht vorhanden ist. Wenn Du mit 3´Zoll zufrieden bist und glaubst, dass Du alle Informationen, die möglich sind, bekommst, dann war deine Entscheidung die richtige. Ich habe "leider" mit einer ganzen Reihe von Geräten und unterschiedlichen Bildschirmgrößen viel Erfahrungen in der Praxis sammeln können. Daraus ergibt sich mein Postulat: Keine Echolot unter 5 Zoll!


----------



## allegoric (23. April 2015)

*AW: Lowrance Echolot Empfehlung*

Ich dachte auch, ich bin mit 3,5 Zoll zufrieden, aber mit den neuen Funktionen und Karten etc. wächst einfach der bedarf und man sieht viel mehr. Mir sind selbst 5 Zoll zu klein, aber irgendwo muss man ja die finanzielle Grenze ziehen.


----------



## Daniel SN (23. April 2015)

*AW: Lowrance Echolot Empfehlung*

Das gleiche Problem hab ich zur Zeit mit 7". 
Ich finde Echolote können nicht groß genug sein. Wenn der Preis nur nicht wäre.


----------



## JerkJohn (26. April 2015)

*AW: Lowrance Echolot Empfehlung*

Also ich bin zunächst mit der Größe zufrieden.
Ja größer könnte es immer sein- das ist wie beim Fernsehen.
Aber wenn man sieht, dass es 100% die selbe Technik ist und die Geräte sich nur noch bei der Größe unterscheiden, dann kaufe ich lieber das Gerät was nur ein Drittel kostet und nehme den kleineren Bildschirm in Kauf.

Soll ja nur eine Hilfe sein und muss deshalb kein non plus Ultra Gerät sein womit ich Fische sogar räuchern kann. :q

Ich kann auch mal die ersten Testbilder hochladen, falls jemand mal das CHIRP in Aktion sehen möchte


----------



## Dr.Mefo (26. April 2015)

*AW: Lowrance Echolot Empfehlung*

Mal die frage bei dem 5 elite combo die karten darstellung zb auf der ostsee was für mich interessant sind schon mit groben tiefenlinien dargestellt oder brauch man aufjedenfall ne karte von den genannten herstellern?


----------



## Daniel SN (27. April 2015)

*AW: Lowrance Echolot Empfehlung*

JerkJohn ich bitte darum.
 Würde mich wirklich interessieren ob man einen Unterschied erkennt.


----------



## JerkJohn (27. April 2015)

*AW: Lowrance Echolot Empfehlung*

Ich klasse auch mal bei youtube ein Video hoch
Sende dann mal einen Link 

Manchmal hat man das Gefühl das man sogar richtig einen Fisch erkennt


----------



## JerkJohn (27. April 2015)

*AW: Lowrance Echolot Empfehlung*













Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## JerkJohn (27. April 2015)

https://youtu.be/dRcm0wOMVO8

https://youtu.be/CVXrpXjeYUE

http://youtu.be/s8HOsKVhIAE



Das erste ist mit 800kHz das zweite und 3. mit 455kHz


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel SN (27. April 2015)

*AW: Lowrance Echolot Empfehlung*

Flachwasseralarm bitte mit Enter das nächste mal beenden.
 Und 2m = Flachwasser? würde ich ändern.
 Sag mal bitte mit welcher Ping Geschwindigkeit läuft dein Echo?
 Hab leider keinen Vergleich da keine Geschwindigkeit eingeblendet wurde.
 Schätze aber mal auf einen geringeren Wert da der Monitor zu klein ist. Oder?


----------



## JerkJohn (27. April 2015)

*AW: Lowrance Echolot Empfehlung*

Ping hatte ich nicht geändert 
Ich gucke naher mal nach, wie es eingestellt ist.

Ne hab es extra auf 2 m eingestellt
Nicht das ich mit'n Motor in Algen oder ähnlichen hängen bleibe 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------

